# After coming out of pause, there is no sound



## BeanoC

I'm having a strange problem I'm hoping you guys can help me with. I have searched these forums but have not found a thread addressing this, so here I am.

Whenever I pause my Tivo (Roamio +), there is no sound upon coming out of pause. It's never happened before, and it appears to have coincided with the "One Pass" update. Not sure if that has anything to do with it or not. I am not using any external speakers of any sort - just HDMI from the Tivo to the TV. It has worked perfectly since the day I bought it, but now I lose sound every time I pause the unit. This has been going on for a week or so now. I have to go back to Tivo Central, play live TV, then go back again and replay my recorded show. What a pain! I can't figure out what is going on and the problem does not go away. I have reset the Tivo twice, but no change. Would love some help on this one!

Thanks,
Ben


----------



## L David Matheny

BeanoC said:


> I'm having a strange problem I'm hoping you guys can help me with. I have searched these forums but have not found a thread addressing this, so here I am.
> 
> Whenever I pause my Tivo (Roamio +), there is no sound upon coming out of pause. It's never happened before, and it appears to have coincided with the "One Pass" update. Not sure if that has anything to do with it or not. I am not using any external speakers of any sort - just HDMI from the Tivo to the TV. It has worked perfectly since the day I bought it, but now I lose sound every time I pause the unit. This has been going on for a week or so now. I have to go back to Tivo Central, play live TV, then go back again and replay my recorded show. What a pain! I can't figure out what is going on and the problem does not go away. I have reset the Tivo twice, but no change. Would love some help on this one!
> 
> Thanks,
> Ben


And the 8-sec skip-back Replay button never helps?


----------



## ThAbtO

Go to Settings/Audio and somewhere there is a setting "Dolby to PCM" should be set to.


----------



## Bytez

Happens sometimes here too.


----------



## arcusjim

I have the same problem !!! Opened up a case with Tivo today. They told me to unplug the unit and plug it back in and see if this works. I will let you know, otherwise I will call them again tomorrow.

I just unplugged my unit and it still has the same problem. I will call Tivo tomorrow to see what they say.


----------



## sinanju

Also having issues with audio after trick play, generally, not just pause, both on HDMI and digital optical.


----------



## DaveMN

It's taking 4-5 seconds for the audio to resume after a pause for me. Did not happen prior to the latest update.


----------



## arcusjim

I spoke with Tivo support. The fix is to go into Audio setup Dolby and change it to PCM. This worked for me.


----------



## rkin1997

My research, after online support communication suggestions not working, seems to support an issue related to the latest One Pass update. 

I have Roamio OTA, which worked fine, until recent updates, I believe. Sound is lost, if pausing either live or recorded programs (sometimes repeating the on/off process works). However the HDMI TV link seems to be the problem. Leaving the TV speakers on does not work(thus eliminating A/V variable). Going direct from the Tivo box (via optical cable to A/V receiver) seems to resolve the problem. This option does not allow my A/V to auto shutoff due to constant input (thus need to do an additional A/V turnoff(vs timed automatic A/V shutoff default), since Tivo will keep the audio connection open). 
Not sure if this info helps, but it does seem to be a recent issue related to Tivo HDMI communication with the TV. Yes, I know about Dolby/PCM options. PCM seems to resolve, but eliminates features of my fairly new TV/A/V setup. Preliminary tests do not support any problems with my fairly new TV/A/V setup. 

It was working fine, for several weeks, until the latest update.


----------



## sinanju

arcusjim said:


> I spoke with Tivo support. The fix is to go into Audio setup Dolby and change it to PCM. This worked for me.


Glad it worked for you.

However, switching to PCM is not a solution.


----------



## arcusjim

I agree but it seems that is the only solution they are pushing.


----------



## ConcordDave

Same issue here. HDMI to TV and optical to Sonos. Internmitent issues with sound after pause etc. Hopefully this gets fixed.


----------



## heifer624

"Kinda" the same issue here. HDMI to TV and TV optical to Sound-bar. Coming out of Tivo Central and back to live TV via zoom button there is 3-5 second lag on the sound. Has happened to me twice now since update. I was able to cure it by recycling power cord to TV.

I have not had the problem coming out of pause like the OP.


----------



## Colbyt

Add me to the list of people who developed problems after the 'one pass' update. Mine is happening on recorded shows and with netflix.

I will check out the above suggested solutions including the hard reboot.

The only temp solution, quite a PITA, is to switch the input, get sound and return, then rewind the show to the point of loss.

Edit: YMMV but changing the TV output to PCM not only solved this problem for me it eliminated the 3-4 second delay that was with me from day 1.

I really don't understand why it worked since I am not using digital audio out at all. I have the sound bar connected to the TV via the RCA jacks cause I was lazy the day it came.


----------



## Arcady

If the TiVo is connected to the TV with HDMI and the sound bar is connected to the TV with RCA jacks, where do you think the audio comes from? Hint: the HDMI connection carries digital audio, and your TV is converting digital audio to analog to send out the RCA jacks.


----------



## The Merg

I am having the same issue with my Roamio Pro and Vizio TV. I am only connected to the TV via HDMI. The issue occurs almost every time I pause a recording or when I hit the TiVo button at the end of watching a recording.

I'll give the Dolby setting fix a try.


- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Merg

It appears that might've fixed my issue. Thanks.


- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan203

I just had an audio issue yesterday. I turned on my TV and there was no sound coming from my Roamio. I turned on/off the TV and AVR several times, nothing. Tried changing the audio to PCM, nothing. Rebooted the UI using the TU,TD, P, P code, nothing. I switched to my wife's TiVo and it worked fine, switched back to mine and still nothing. No sound effects in the menus or audio from recordings or live TV. Worst part is it was recording something so I couldn't even reboot right away. I ended up having to use my wife's TiVo to stream shows from mine so I could even watch TV. (at least that was an option) When there was finally a lull in the recording I rebooted and the sound started working again.


----------



## Colbyt

I thought we were the only couple with his n' hers.


----------



## Dan203

We tried to share once, it didn't turn out well. We've had his/hers ever since.


----------



## Odds Bodkins

Happening here as well since the last update. Switching to PCM didn't do a thing.


----------



## iWish

+1 with sound issues after OnePass update. Very frustrating. Doesn't impact my mini, just the Roamio basic.

While the PCM "fix" gets me consistent sound I don't want to lose DD. Switching hdmi cable and/or inputs suggested by Tivo support did not help.

No similar issues prior to recent update using same equipment (tv, receive, TiVo) for last six months.

Tivo, hope you are listening. Please fix.


----------



## ic316

Have been having this issue too, from day one after upgrade. So annoying. Hopefully a fix is in the works, as this is the type of problem that would push me to explore other DVR options, and I've been a loyal customer of about 15 years.


----------



## HarperVision

Has anyone also had issues with audio being mute when you first boot into The Vudu app and try to play the trailer of a movie? Every time I log in and do that I miss about the first 10-15 secs of audio on the trailer so I have to rewind once it actually starts.


----------



## ThAbtO

Dan203 said:


> I just had an audio issue yesterday. I turned on my TV and there was no sound coming from my Roamio. I turned on/off the TV and AVR several times, nothing. Tried changing the audio to PCM, nothing. Rebooted the UI using the *TU,TD, P, P* code, nothing. I switched to my wife's TiVo and it worked fine, switched back to mine and still nothing. No sound effects in the menus or audio from recordings or live TV. Worst part is it was recording something so I couldn't even reboot right away. I ended up having to use my wife's TiVo to stream shows from mine so I could even watch TV. (at least that was an option) When there was finally a lull in the recording I rebooted and the sound started working again.


Actually its :down: :up: Play, Play


----------



## tryx911

Have the same problem as everyone else is with sound not coming on after pause or even a quick fast forward or rewind is preformed and yes switching from dolby to pcm does fix it but that also turns off dolby digital on my receiver output. It shows what kind of audio is being outputted like dts or digital and when I change it to pcm it loses the digital and shows simulated surround so just stereo sound which is unacceptable to me! Tried using optical out of the tivo for the sound to my audio receiver instead of hdmi and it seems much improved with the sound loss although it still happens every so often but with this setup the sound is often out of sync with the picture so no mater what I do I lose something.


----------



## jbyers

Changing audio selection from Dolby to PCM remedies the problem, but the sound quality is terribly inferior!


----------



## Arcady

jbyers said:


> Changing audio selection from Dolby to PCM remedies the problem, but the sound quality is terribly inferior!


Are you using a 5.1 speaker system? How is it connected to the TiVo?


----------



## Kash76

So nobody has this problem with their mini? If so, I will change the locations of my equipment. 

There is no way to keep the preview window on the mini while in TiVo central right? I like that difference that using the TiVo Roamio offers.


----------



## Arcady

If the preview window were open all the time, the Mini would be using a tuner all the time, unless you were playing a recording and went to TiVo Central.

I don't think most people would want a tuner permanently in use for the preview window.

I have the window turned off. I wish I could turn it off in the guide too.


----------



## Kash76

I understand that. I wish there was that option.


----------



## Dan203

MY Wife's TiVo just did the same thing as mine did the other day. We switched over to it and no sound, yet mine worked fine. (both connected to the same TV and AVR) Had to reboot it to get the sound back.


----------



## bguzik

I'm having the issue on with my Vizio m701d running through my Onkyo TR-N809 as my HDMI switch. Changing the TiVo audio setting to "PCM" seems to have fixed it. 

I'm also seeing exactly the same issue on my older Premiere XL running HDMI to my Vizio m422i TV. 

This suggests to me it is something with DD5.1 settings in the new TiVo SW. Hopefully they will fix. Don't care so much about my Premier XL, since it is hooked directly to the Vizio m422i. But on my Vizio m701d, we like to watch a lot of movies with DD5.1, and it is a pain now to have to go change it every time back to DD5.1 from PCM. Hopefully TiVo will address this in the "Spring 2015" update later this Summer or Fall. ;-)


----------



## w1art

I have been having various HDMI audio problems too since the One Pass update last month. Tonight live TV, DVR, Amazon, You Tube were working, but Netflix and VUDU were not. So I rebooted and now no sound on any service. My Blu-Ray and Cable Box work just fine through the receiver which Tivo support points to as the problem. I find support frustrating and mostly useless. My Roamio Pro's DD audio worked fine for over a year, but now it is very inconsistent in what and when it works. For me, DD audio provides half of the enjoyment of watching my TIVO. I would have never purchased a TIVO had I known I would be forced to downgrade to PCM audio. This sure looks like a firmware problem to me and it needs fixing ASAP!


----------



## lessd

w1art said:


> I have been having various HDMI audio problems too since the One Pass update last month. Tonight live TV, DVR, Amazon, You Tube were working, but Netflix and VUDU were not. So I rebooted and now no sound on any service. My Blu-Ray and Cable Box work just fine through the receiver which Tivo support points to as the problem. I find support frustrating and mostly useless. My Roamio Pro's DD audio worked fine for over a year, but now it is very inconsistent in what and when it works. For me, DD audio provides half of the enjoyment of watching my TIVO. I would have never purchased a TIVO had I known I would be forced to downgrade to PCM audio. This sure looks like a firmware problem to me and it needs fixing ASAP!


I had the problem of no sound, a warm re-boot fixed it, happened only once for me on one Roamio but if it keeps happing, that will be a big problem.


----------



## randy1649

I've had this issue too with audio.
I think it is the HDMI cables.
And strangely enough, more so an issue with using the latest version of HDMI specs 2.0 for 4K video.
My older HDMI cables never had this issue.
After updating to HDMI 2.0, I have had this issue from time to time.
Just my opinion.


----------



## psmith1234

Arcady said:


> If the preview window were open all the time, the Mini would be using a tuner all the time, unless you were playing a recording and went to TiVo Central.
> 
> I don't think most people would want a tuner permanently in use for the preview window.
> 
> I have the window turned off. I wish I could turn it off in the guide too.


I, too, wish I could turn off the preview window in the guide. However, I wish I had the window in the channel select section of Settings, so I would know if I received a picture on a channel before I add it to my channels.


----------



## mpaquette

I had this issue with my mini since the one pass upgrade. It's happened during live TV (after pausing) and playing back a recording (after ff through a commercial). During live TV, sometimes using channel up/down corrects, sometimes does not. On recorded material, turning the TV off and back on always fixes it. Mini is connected to TV via HDMI.


----------



## chrispitude

Same here. Lost audio after pressing Zoom to leave a menu. It's just started recently, and it's happened twice so far. Switching to PCM and losing surround sound is NOT an acceptable fix.


----------



## Dan203

There is a priority page for a new update, maybe it will have a fix for this?

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=527060


----------



## S3Convert

I've had this issue for several years with a 5.1 receiver set up. HDMI for all component connections. Sound will disappear unexpectedly. I have to do a quick pause and play to trick sound back. Happens on live as well as recorded shows. Different receivers, same outcome.


----------



## jimmymclovin

I'm having what appears to be a similar issue, but I'm not sure when it started.

We had the OnePass update come out and there were no real issues.
Bought a new TV with a new Soundbar and we basically have issues anytime we pause. Live TV, recorded shows, Netflix. If we pause we lose audio on the sound bar.

Basically we have to switch apps on the TV which sometimes works (I assume there is some sort of HDMI re-negotiation) or power cycle the TV.

Tried different ports, cables etc.

My setup is HDMI from the TIVO to a Vizio TV, with the optical out going to a Vizio soundbar.

I'll try the PCM to see if that works, I may also sign up for that priority update...I'd really prefer to use Dolby.


----------



## lessd

jimmymclovin said:


> I'm having what appears to be a similar issue, but I'm not sure when it started.
> 
> We had the OnePass update come out and there were no real issues.
> Bought a new TV with a new Soundbar and we basically have issues anytime we pause. Live TV, recorded shows, Netflix. If we pause we lose audio on the sound bar.
> 
> Basically we have to switch apps on the TV which sometimes works (I assume there is some sort of HDMI re-negotiation) or power cycle the TV.
> 
> Tried different ports, cables etc.
> 
> My setup is HDMI from the TIVO to a Vizio TV, with the optical out going to a Vizio soundbar.
> 
> I'll try the PCM to see if that works, I may also sign up for that priority update...I'd really prefer to use Dolby.


The sound stopping use to happen to me about 2 or 3 times a month, now it 4 to 5 times a week (with 24.7). I just hit back tick and the sound comes back all the time.


----------



## Desktop Icon

I was having this exact same problem, but yesterday I discovered something interesting:

If I come out of pause by pressing Play, I experience the several seconds of silence. But, if instead of pressing Play I just press Pause again, everything works fine.


----------



## Rick in LA

I'm suffering the same sound dropout-after-pause as described here. This is a new (well, refurb'ed) Roamio Plus running s/w 20.4.7. Roamio >>>(hdmi)>>>Vizio TV >>> (optical)>>> Yamaha receiver. Reconnects after random pause/restart, back skip combination. PCM also restores sound. I need my Dolby though.

I fear if a solution had been discovered it would have been posted here. So...no fix?


----------



## tryx911

Rick in LA said:


> I'm suffering the same sound dropout-after-pause as described here. This is a new (well, refurb'ed) Roamio Plus running s/w 20.4.7. Roamio >>>(hdmi)>>>Vizio TV >>> (optical)>>> Yamaha receiver. Reconnects after random pause/restart, back skip combination. PCM also restores sound. I need my Dolby though.
> 
> I fear if a solution had been discovered it would have been posted here. So...no fix?


If you truly want your Dolby like me the only fix I have found is to do an optical cord out of my Tivo Roamio directly to my my audio receiver to stop 95% of the weird audio dropouts from pause etc while in Dolby mode. If I use Dolby mode with audio over the HDMI cord I will continue to get the audio disappearing problem unless I use PCM mode.


----------



## Rick in LA

tryx911 said:


> If you truly want your Dolby like me the only fix I have found is to do an optical cord out of my Tivo Roamio directly to my my audio receiver to stop 95% of the weird audio dropouts from pause etc while in Dolby mode. If I use Dolby mode with audio over the HDMI cord I will continue to get the audio disappearing problem unless I use PCM mode.


Thanks, tryx. Sadly, that'd mean sacrificing 5.1 on local content I stream via Plex/Chromecast - a big thing for me.

At this stage, I'd settle for a more reliable, consistent procedure for restoring Dolby. As it is I just bang away at trick play buttons like a moron until I hear something.


----------



## tivoroamio

After switching to PCM, the problem went away. Surround sound isn't as good but it's better than rebooting my gear to get sound back.


----------



## ertyu

I get this occasionally too while using PCM. Fiddling with things brings it back. I'd guess it was more of an issue with the sound in the recorded program, it happened to pause in an poor place to pick up the audio stream and sync.

I do also occasionally get the TiVo blaring a loud white noise after a remote action. It continues until I do something about it. Going into the Audio settings and toggling options usually stops it and returns normal sounds.


----------



## tahoerider99

I am also having this issue still. Sound stops for recorded TV.


----------



## Rick in LA

I've found that toggling pause off and on a couple of times will restore sound. I guess it forces an electronic handshake between TV and receiver. Usually reconnects after 2, 3 tries.


----------



## eaadams

I had this problem with my TiVo plugged into Vizio tv. Did not have this issue when tivo went to avr. Changed tivo output (when connected directly to tv) to PCM. Issue stops.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## waterlines

this is more or less the same issue documented to the teeth here http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=532421


----------



## Michael Balsmo

I tried all the above to no avail, than I remembered that doing the guided set up seemed to take care of problems in the past I did that all went back to normal


----------

